# How to vent dryer when rim joist is close to ground



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Post a picture of the outside of the house in that area and one of the outside wall area in the laundry room.

It's not that big a deal to have to make a hole in the brick. It's done all the time.


----------



## Drew63 (Nov 10, 2011)

Would you need a diamond tipped hole saw to cut through the brick?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Nope, just a hammer drill and at least a 3/8 bit. (I use a 1/2")
The holes going to have to be slightly bigger then the largest diam. of the back side of the new vent.
If you look at it your going to see a ring that's bigger then the main tube.
I try for 4 1/4. I try to hold the drill at a slight angle so the wall area is smaller then the back side. It just makes it easer to get the plug out when you finish drilling.
Mark the circle and just make a series of holes, then just tap the middle and it should pop out.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

LucknowPaul said:


> Our house is low in the ground, such that a straight vent through the rim joist would only be a couple inches above the ground, not nearly enough for snow clearance.


This sounds like a grading issue.
Do you get water in that basement?


----------



## LucknowPaul (Aug 3, 2012)

No water in basement, the ground drops a lot a little ways out from the house. No way to regrade enough without redoing the entire back yard.

Here are pictures of the outside and inside:


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

LucknowPaul said:


> ...the ground drops off a lot a little ways out from the house.
> No way to regrade enough without redoing the entire back yard.


That's where the solution lies.

You may be able to get away with adding a window well 
where you need to penetrate the wall.


----------

